# Deftones Chi Cheng in coma after car crash



## Nick (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuck.

DEFTONES WORLD - All about the Deftones!


----------



## playstopause (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn. 

Hope he's ok. Deftones are in my top favorites band ever.


----------



## sami (Nov 5, 2008)

Holy fuck!! That's horrible *D:*


----------



## -K4G- (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn. That sucks...


----------



## Zepp88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Damn that sucks. I hope he pulls out of it okay.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## jymellis (Nov 5, 2008)

that really sucks. did you read the comments on the page? some asshat commented saying that it was fate because its taking them so long on the next album????


----------



## sami (Nov 5, 2008)

yeah, i saw that. wtf....


----------



## Nick (Nov 5, 2008)

jymellis said:


> that really sucks. did you read the comments on the page? some asshat commented saying that it was fate because its taking them so long on the next album????




i did indeed

i tried to comment back but couldnt at work. That guy needs a kick to the face.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Nov 5, 2008)

Nick said:


> i did indeed
> 
> i tried to comment back but couldnt at work. That guy needs a kick to the face.


yes he does, i hate poeple online that think there mr.hardcore on the keyboard. they need to learn some respect.


----------



## right_to_rage (Nov 5, 2008)

Yeah man, hes a good person. I'm just learning about the things he does with peta and weve now, on top of that hes a great musician. Get better fast friend.


----------



## Coryd (Nov 5, 2008)

This sucks. I met him once. He is a really cool guy. Hope he is ok.


----------



## ibznorange (Nov 5, 2008)

Fuck. Deftones are my favourite band


----------



## kung_fu (Nov 5, 2008)

i hope he pulls through


----------



## Piledriver (Nov 5, 2008)

i really hopes he pulls through,because he makes great music...


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Nov 5, 2008)

Oh dear, this is a bit of a damper.


----------



## Sebastian (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## FanghornFlorist (Nov 5, 2008)

it is positive to hear he is in stable condition, those first 24 hours are really scary, as many here no doubt know. a friend told me about some of his coma as a kid, some can be very frightening, let's all hope chi's mind is in a safe place as his body heals, he is no doubt a strong and compassionate man and may have been mentally prepared for this. john lennon felt like he had come to terms before his life ended so abruptly. it all rests with chi, let us hope he can pull through this, and that his band of brothers and family can help him.


----------



## TonalArchitect (Nov 5, 2008)




----------



## FanghornFlorist (Nov 5, 2008)

maybe the hospital will let all his fans give a conference call to his ward...."WE LOVE YOU CHI!!!!" That band was one of the few to have a real positive affect on me as a teenager, and kids these days need that more then ever, thank you deftones.


----------



## ohmanthisiscool (Nov 5, 2008)

Prayers go out for sure, I have been really getting into the deftones lately, escpecially yesterday, I watched all there vids.


----------



## st2012 (Nov 5, 2008)

This is friggin sad.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Nov 5, 2008)

Shit, that is horrible. 

I hope there will be a swift recovery.


----------



## Slayer89 (Nov 5, 2008)

That sucks. Hope he heals up soon.

I can't honestly say I've ever cared at all for Deftones, but that's mainly because Chino always rubbed me the wrong way. Regardless, hope he recovers soon and gets back to doing his thing.


----------



## Nats (Nov 5, 2008)

damn that sucks. i met him at ozzfest 99. real cool dude. hope he recovers soon


----------



## kristallin (Nov 5, 2008)

Sad news, let's hope he pulls through.


----------



## dissident (Nov 5, 2008)

damn....... really bad news.


----------



## Aaron (Nov 5, 2008)

im sad


----------



## sami (Nov 5, 2008)

I dunno if this is true or not, but it was said that he was on the way back from his brother's memorial...


----------



## holtoid (Nov 5, 2008)

Good luck to the guy hope he pulls through, I really hope he comes out of this ok.


----------



## Harry (Nov 5, 2008)

I hope he recovers well.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Nov 5, 2008)

That sucks, i was just listening to Shove It, what a kickass song..


----------



## budda (Nov 5, 2008)

I was a bit of a deftones fan at one point, and saw them at taste o chaos in 06.

it's always a shitty deal when anyone gets in an accident and is seriously injured - i hope he recovers soon and back to good health.


----------



## Bobo (Nov 5, 2008)

Hell of a bummer  I too have loved what this band has done for a long time, it's very unique. Hope he pulls through and can live a healthy life and still rock on.


----------



## templton89 (Nov 6, 2008)

love deftones, and really hope he'll get out of the coma really soon...

it also sux cuz he's one of the few positive-rock-stars out there and really nice guy too (I met him once)


----------



## TomAwesome (Nov 6, 2008)

He's in a coma now? I saw the bulletin about him being in "serious but stable" condition, but I didn't know he had since slipped into a coma. This is sad news.


----------



## Shawn (Nov 6, 2008)

Damn, that sucks. 

He's the only one in the band that I didn't get to meet when they came to Portland, Maine in 1998. We got to hang out in their tour bus but Chi was resting because he wasn't feeling good. I've always been a fan of him and his bass playing. I hope he gets well soon.


----------



## Variant (Nov 6, 2008)

Terrible news, I wish him the best.


----------



## Korbain (Nov 6, 2008)

that fucking sucks hard, i hope he pulls through without any serious problems.Thats horrible news, and he's in a coma


----------



## Labrie (Nov 6, 2008)

Deftones was one of the first bands that got me into more heavier music back in the day. This is incredibly sad and I'm praying that Chi pulls through. I'd really like to see him play live again.


----------



## heavy7-665 (Nov 7, 2008)




----------



## auxioluck (Nov 7, 2008)

Man, no good.

I really hope he pulls out of this.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Nov 9, 2008)

I Emoheart Deftones mang. That sucks pretty bad, suppose hes not in any real pain, hope he returns though!


----------



## LadyKiller (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope his Basstracks are already recorded for EROS.
Che is an amazing Bassplayer.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 2, 2009)

Anyone has any news update on this?


----------



## Labrie (Feb 2, 2009)

From the last blog post it looks like his condition remains the same, unfortunately.


----------



## cow 7 sig (Feb 2, 2009)

this sucks ass.
you can do it chi.best wishes


----------



## yellowv (Feb 2, 2009)

LadyKiller said:


> I hope his Basstracks are already recorded for EROS.



Seriously who gives a shit? The man is in a coma. Who cares about the album?


----------



## John_Strychnine (Feb 2, 2009)

I hope he makes a stable recovery soon.


----------



## sami (Feb 2, 2009)

man i can't believe he's still in the same condition


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 2, 2009)

yellowv said:


> Seriously who gives a shit? The man is in a coma. Who cares about the album?



It isn't just about the album it's also about the future of the band. 
Deftones have never changed personnel in a recording career that spans over 10 years and due to that I really don't see the band getting a replacement for Chi and as much as I don't want to admit it I think it's possible they'll split or go on "hiatus" because of this.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 2, 2009)

Still, though, I'm more concerned about Chi than about the Deftones.


----------



## Labrie (Feb 2, 2009)

Triple-J said:


> It isn't just about the album it's also about the future of the band.
> Deftones have never changed personnel in a recording career that spans over 10 years and due to that I really don't see the band getting a replacement for Chi and as much as I don't want to admit it I think it's possible they'll split or go on "hiatus" because of this.



I'm hoping he pulls through but even if he does, I doubt he'll be the same. He's been in a coma for months now. Who knows what kind of brain damage he might have when he comes out or how long it'll be before he can play again.


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Feb 2, 2009)

Labrie said:


> I'm hoping he pulls through but even if he does, I doubt he'll be the same. He's been in a coma for months now. Who knows what kind of brain damage he might have when he comes out or how long it'll be before he can play again.


 
My uncle was in a coma and when he woke up after 4 or so months and even though he didn't have brain damage his lungs had basically became mushy and his muscles detriorated(sp). After a month or so he could just barley stand and when he did it took evey breath he had. Sucks that the deftones might be done, but it shows their dedication to their friend, I respect that. I hope he pulls through, but not for the band, for the people who care about him.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 2, 2009)

why don&#180;t they hook comatosed people up to those electrode things that stimulate the muscles (the ones lazy people use to exercise)?

they make the muscles tighten and release with set intervals, and if you put those on a comatose patient for a little while each day, you&#180;d keep their muscles active.

i dunno if it would REALLY work though...

i hope Chi wakes up soon.


----------



## Rick (Feb 2, 2009)

LadyKiller said:


> I hope his Basstracks are already recorded for EROS.
> Che is an amazing Bassplayer.



Are you kidding? 

Maybe you should be concerned about his health, rather than the album.


----------



## Variant (Feb 2, 2009)

Yikes, the situation hasn't improved?  I wish him, his family, friends, and bandmates the absolute best of of luck with this.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 2, 2009)

this sucks....poor guy is in a coma...they say your fully awake n concious but you cant do anything in a coma....which has to suck


----------



## Labrie (Feb 2, 2009)

BlindingLight7 said:


> this sucks....poor guy is in a coma...they say your fully awake n concious but you cant do anything in a coma....which has to suck



People in a coma are unconscious and not able to be awakened. Although I can't say for sure what it's like as I've never been in one before....it's gotta suck either way though.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 2, 2009)

Sunny von BÃ¼low - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

I remember hearing about this before xmas it's pretty fucking scary seems kind of sick they made a film about it though.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Feb 2, 2009)

Rick said:


> Are you kidding?
> 
> Maybe you should be concerned about his health, rather than the album.



My thoughts exactly. Who gives a fuck about the album at this time. Chi's health is much more of a concern.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 2, 2009)

The real big question is: how is his condition, is Chi alright now?


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 2, 2009)

Bloody_Inferno said:


> The real big question is: how is his condition, is Chi alright now?



He's in a coma.


----------



## Bloody_Inferno (Feb 2, 2009)

Ok, I thought there was improvement from a while ago. Still no good....


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 3, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> why don´t they hook comatosed people up to those electrode things that stimulate the muscles (the ones lazy people use to exercise)?
> 
> they make the muscles tighten and release with set intervals, and if you put those on a comatose patient for a little while each day, you´d keep their muscles active.
> 
> ...



This is a good idea. I wonder why they don't do something like this. It makes a lot of sense.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 3, 2009)

chi has been moved from the ICU or wherever he was, and over to the rehab part of the hospital he&#180;s in, because he started breathing on his own. that&#180;s about as much improvement as he&#180;s had since some time before christmas.

so yeah, seeing as he&#180;s breathing on his own now, i&#180;d say he&#180;s slowly but surely making a recovery. god knows what his actual condition is though, he might be severely brain damaged for all we know.


----------



## ILdÐÆMcº³ (Feb 3, 2009)

Shit still... I forgot about this, I assumed he would be okay by now .

Good to hear he is improving though, breathing on ones own seems like good progress.


----------



## Nick (Feb 3, 2009)

i really hope he recovers. he did seem like a genuinly good guy.


----------



## eleven59 (Feb 3, 2009)

In one of the blog posts, they commented that the Doctors said he'd probably be back playing bass again someday.


----------



## CrashRG (Feb 3, 2009)

I hope those Doctors are right. Deftones is one of my favorite bands, and he's got many fans. My good wishes and thoughts are going out to him and his family and friends........I can't even imagine what this is doing to them. 

I read in one of their previous posts that they had to keep him sedated (?) because, although he's in a coma, he kept trying to pull the IV's and sensors that they've got him hooked up to, off.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 3, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> chi has been moved from the ICU or wherever he was, and over to the rehab part of the hospital he´s in, because he started breathing on his own. that´s about as much improvement as he´s had since some time before christmas.
> 
> so yeah, seeing as he´s breathing on his own now, i´d say he´s slowly but surely making a recovery. god knows what his actual condition is though, he might be severely brain damaged for all we know.



Good news, that is.


----------



## Munky7Head (Feb 3, 2009)

what reallllllly sucks about 90&#37; of this story is the delay on the new Def album.

haha.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 3, 2009)

Munky7Head said:


> what reallllllly sucks about 90% of this story is the delay on the new Def album.
> 
> haha.


----------



## lucasreis (Feb 3, 2009)

Munky7Head said:


> what reallllllly sucks about 90% of this story is the delay on the new Def album.
> 
> haha.



Screw the album. A human being is in a sad state... hopefully he is getting better by now. But, seriously, fuck the album for now, the important thing is for Chi to recover man...


----------



## LadyKiller (Feb 3, 2009)

Munky7Head said:


> what reallllllly sucks about 90% of this story is the delay on the new Def album.
> 
> haha.


as i said ... the record is DONE. Let's pray for Chi


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 3, 2009)

LadyKiller said:


> as i said ... the record is DONE. Let's pray for Chi



i was about to say that. Chi was in the accident right after they finished the album!


----------



## heavy7-665 (Feb 3, 2009)

i hope chi gets well


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 3, 2009)

Munky7Head said:


> what reallllllly sucks about 90% of this story is the delay on the new Def album.
> 
> haha.



For the record, comments like this make you sound like a real douchebag.


----------



## Korbain (Feb 4, 2009)

i don't think it makes him sound like one, he clearly is a douchebag and then some for saying such a dumb ass thing lol. 

Good to hear some progress to his recovery, it won't be easy for him. Lets hope he gets back to 100% or near enough


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 4, 2009)

i doubt he&#180;ll be able to play bass for a long time after he wakes up, if at all.

he might not even wake up for all we know, but him taking over his own breathing is a good indicator that his brain is repairing all the connections. it&#180;ll take a long time though, remember how many people can be in a coma for years before they wake up.

i just hope that either a: people keep visiting him all the time until he&#180;s awake, or b: he&#180;s unconcious until he wakes up.

my fianc&#233; read a book once, written by a woman who was in a coma for like, i dunno, 15 years or something. she wrote that the first year, she had visitors pretty much every day, and it really helped her keep her spirits up, but then the visits got less frequent, and as time went on, she soon had like a visit or two a year, around the holidays, and was alone for the whole year otherwise.

just imagine how dreadful it must be. trapped in your own body, unable to see, move, talk, etc, all you can do is hear. and then your family abandons hope in your being awake in there, and stop visiting you. and suddenly you&#180;re all alone in your room, where there&#180;s nothing but silence. no conversations, no interesting things to listen to, nothing. then that goes on for 15 more years.

so yeah, i hope he has enough people around him to have visitors throughout the whole coma.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 4, 2009)

That's sad. It kind of reminds me a bit of _The Diving Bell and the Butterfly_, but he could see, he had more visitors, and he could even do some basic communication.


----------



## Munky7Head (Feb 5, 2009)

GH0STrider said:


> For the record, comments like this make you sound like a real douchebag.



I was moking the person who has already said something along those lines. It was a joke, asshat. calm down.


----------



## TomAwesome (Feb 5, 2009)

Munky7Head said:


> I was moking the person who has already said something along those lines. It was a joke, asshat. calm down.



You didn't say anything to imply that you were kidding. If you look at the responses, everybody seems to have taken your post the same way. You've been acting kind of jackassy lately. Don't be that guy.


----------



## Munky7Head (Feb 5, 2009)

TomAwesome said:


> You didn't say anything to imply that you were kidding. If you look at the responses, everybody seems to have taken your post the same way. You've been acting kind of jackassy lately. Don't be that guy.



well alright then, sorry about that.


----------



## GH0STrider (Feb 5, 2009)

Munky7Head said:


> I was moking the person who has already said something along those lines. It was a joke, asshat. calm down.



yeah haha, super funny. you gonna be here all night? 
Guess the mic wasn't on.


----------



## BlindingLight7 (Feb 5, 2009)

well i dont think they should take him off the machine just yet....ive seen time n time again people look like there getting better but they actually fall back even further. some die.......so i hope this isnt the case


----------



## MerlinTKD (Feb 5, 2009)

FYI, a person in a coma has no _conscious _awareness of his or her surroundings, and usually no response to external stimuli (though in a "light" coma, sometimes mild responses to pain are present).

Based on the sketchy knowledge we have, Chi is basically asleep and can't be woken up. Breathing on his own is a great indicator of recovery, but there's no way to know how far recovery will progress, or how fast. On the plus side, no one's mentioned brain death, and with the doctors' referring to him being able to play again one day, it sounds like that kind of recovery is something they have experience with.

Here's hoping it's quick and full!


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Feb 5, 2009)

It looks like the Deftones are moving on for now. They posted this bulliten on myspace...

Confirmed: Deftones will be appearing at Bamboozle Left, April 5th at the Verizon Wireless Amphitheatre in Irvine, CA.
Tickets are on-sale at 10am this Saturday at thebamboozle. com.


With the announcement of our appearance on Bamboozle, we felt like its time to address some things.


First, Chi.

Our fallen comrade has not made significant progress as of late, but continues to fight on from his accident.
Doctors are working feverishly to return our brother to us, and we continue to hold out hope and faith that Chi returns to the life he has waiting for him and can join us on stage once again.


For everyone that knows Chi, knows that he never wanted down time.
Chialways wanted to keep working and never slow down, which is why we feel confident in returning to the stage at Bamboozle in April.
Chi would want it, and we want to make sure we're keeping his legacy alive.


Back in 1999, Chi had to leave the band for a brief moment and our closefriend Sergio Vega filled in to keep the train moving.
10 years later, Sergio is going to step in once again while Chi is down.
Sergio is family to us, and had received Chi's blessing before, so without a doubt we know that if Chi could tell us now, he would give us his blessing again.


In the meantime, we continue work on our record, and as for Bamboozle, we felt like we needed to poke our heads up for a quick breath before we buckle down and get this record finished... So we'll see you all in Irvine.


-Deftones


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2009)

Well, that's cool that someone's gonna step in temporarily.


----------



## Triple-J (Feb 5, 2009)

This is good news as Sergio Vega was the bassist in Quicksand and played some real melodic cool stuff so he's more than capable, I'm pleased that they have got him in and that they aren't letting Chi's situation get to them.


----------



## playstopause (Feb 6, 2009)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> The whole post.



Thanks for posting that!


----------



## F1Filter (Feb 25, 2009)

Just to bump this with some of the latest news from Chi's mother. Unfortunately it seems that some of the earlier reports of his health, have been a bit more optimistic than they should have. 



> I don't want to paint a picture that is not what it is. I don't want to have anyone think things are rosier than they are. But we know that he is here for a reason and truly have faith that when his brain is healed, he will wake fully.
> 
> I will try to be more specific. These three months have been very difficult and it has been two steps forward and one step back. It has taken so much strength to beat *pneumonia four times, collapsed lungs, numerous infections including meningitis, brain surgery.* shall I go on?
> 
> Your prayers and God's faithfulness are the biggest reason that he is still here and fighting. And he is starting to move his hands some of the time and his feet and legs some of the time. It is progress and he isn't giving up. And I do let him know daily that you all are praying and sending him love.



You really have to feel for his family. Seeing that many setbacks happen in such a short span of time has to take it's toll.


----------



## Nick (Feb 25, 2009)

that really is terrible. Like i said before the guy really came across as a genuinly good guy its sad to see this happen to someone who really did care about others.


----------



## sami (Feb 25, 2009)

holy crap!!!!


----------



## svart (Feb 25, 2009)

damn, hope he gets well soon!


----------



## MF_Kitten (Feb 25, 2009)

i didn&#180;t know about all those infections and other conditions, that sounds terrible!

his general condition is better now than it was though, obviously. he&#180;s breathing on his own, and so doesn&#180;t need respirators and things. they moved him to rehabilitation because of that, and hopefully he&#180;ll get a little better in a while. these things can take time, obviously, seeing as some people need many years to wake up...

i think it&#180;s safe to say he won&#180;t be active as a musician anymore though. not that it matters as much as his well being, obviously.


----------



## Dusty201087 (Feb 25, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> i didn´t know about all those infections and other conditions, that sounds terrible!
> 
> his general condition is better now than it was though, obviously. he´s breathing on his own, and so doesn´t need respirators and things. they moved him to rehabilitation because of that, and hopefully he´ll get a little better in a while. these things can take time, obviously, seeing as some people need many years to wake up...
> 
> i think it´s safe to say he won´t be active as a musician anymore though. not that it matters as much as his well being, obviously.



I agree, this is pretty bad  I'm glad he's at least doing a little better though, it's not fun for a family when one of their own goes through something like this.

As for him being a musician, I don't know. I think he maybe will, but I don't think he'll suddenly wake up and just start writing again. I'm not sure if I would. I'd probably just take some time to go do stuff and just think about how lucky I am to even be alive, then maybe after a few months, maybe even a year, get back into music. But who knows, he may just wake up one day, hug his family, and full out run to the studio to get stuff going again.  I'm not even a huge fan of Deftones, I just hope the dude's okay.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Feb 25, 2009)

Dude the collapsed lungs thing is savage


----------



## F1Filter (Mar 25, 2009)

An update from Chi's brother. Unfortunately enough. What inevitably happens to anyone that requires long-term healthcare in this country, has now happened to Chi's family. The insurance companies don't want to pay anymore. :



> Following the tragic accident in Nov. My brother Chi's medical bills continue to build while his insurance has refused to contiune to pay as of mid Jan. Anything you can do will make a difference. This has been extremely hard on the family and very tramatic on my beautiful wife, Chi's sister. He is an amazing presence in our life and in the lives of others.
> 
> 
> For all who have donated, I'd like to send a heart felt thank you. We have a great appreciation for all of you. All the love and prayers have made such a difference in my wife's strength and courage through this unfortunate incident. Thank you so much!!! Wake up soon my brother.........
> ...



"One Love For Chi" Chi Cheng Fundraiser, Deftones


----------



## MF_Kitten (Mar 25, 2009)

gah, america is such shit when it comes to this! he should&#180;ve been in norway, at least he would stand a chance here.

what will happen if they can&#180;t pay the hospital bills? what will happen to chi?


----------



## TimothyLeary (Mar 25, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> gah, america is such shit when it comes to this! he should&#180;ve been in norway, at least he would stand a chance here.
> 
> what will happen if they can&#180;t pay the hospital bills? what will happen to chi?



Unfortunately, it's not only in america, believe me. 

It sucks, anyway.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Mar 25, 2009)

MF_Kitten said:


> gah, america is such shit when it comes to this! he should´ve been in norway, at least he would stand a chance here.
> 
> what will happen if they can´t pay the hospital bills? what will happen to chi?



Well similar to alot of other cases like this when people dont or cant pay their medical bills that just means health care and all that shit goes up so the people who do pay for health care get to pay more to make up for the ones who dont or cant pay. It is a bunch of shit though that the insurance company wants to stop paying. I mean what the fuck do we pay for insurance for? You pay for car insurance and you get in a wreck and you get penalized because they had to pay you. Isnt that kind've the point of insurance? I dont get it sometimes. 

I realy hope Chi is gonna be ok though, this sucks hardcore.


----------



## sami (Mar 25, 2009)

that's fucked man :-/


----------



## jaybles (Mar 25, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Well similar to alot of other cases like this when people dont or cant pay their medical bills that just means health care and all that shit goes up so the people who do pay for health care get to pay more to make up for the ones who dont or cant pay. It is a bunch of shit though that the insurance company wants to stop paying. I mean what the fuck do we pay for insurance for? You pay for car insurance and you get in a wreck and you get penalized because they had to pay you. Isnt that kind've the point of insurance? I dont get it sometimes.


 
Straight up. 

I just saw the documentary "Sicko" last night. I don't know how accurate the movie is, but it really shows you how fucked up the insurance companies are. I can't stand to think about these big rich money hungry companies that benefit sooooo much from this stuff. When they actually have to pay for something it is considered a finacial loss. What do we pay insurance for? We're screwed either way. 

I really hope a big band like Korn, S.O.A.D or slipknot hold a benefit concert for Chi. They could get the money they need in one night. Maybe more.


----------



## GH0STrider (Mar 25, 2009)

jaybles said:


> I really hope a big band like Korn, S.O.A.D or slipknot hold a benefit concert for Chi. They could get the money they need in one night. Maybe more.



That is a great idea. You would think with all the friends the deftones have made and all the big big names they have inspired that some of them would have stepped up and made it happen by now.


----------



## playstopause (Apr 28, 2009)

Any news on Chi?


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 28, 2009)

i&#180;m sure he&#180;s still in the same spot. these things can take lots of time!

and yeah, that&#180;s fucked up about insurance companies... i remember there was a girl that needed liver or kidney transplants, and the insurance company refused to pay at the last moment, and she died because of it. i can&#180;t remember which country it was in, only that it was in newspapers all over the place, and i got pissed. you kinda hear about it all over the place, with people being in all kinds of trouble, and their insurance companies dropping out at the last moment instead of doing what you pay them for. it&#180;s like it&#180;s not worth it having insurance at all, because you pay the company tons of money, then end up needing a heart transplant, and them going "oh, you ended up actually needing us? fuck, we hadn&#180;t imagined that happening! we spent all that money on suits, cocaine, hookers, and peanut butter, so you can&#180;t have any!"...


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 28, 2009)

Last I heard the band are playing a few festivals with the Quicksand bassist as a stand-in, so I guess they don't expect a recovery anytime soon.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 28, 2009)

Cases like this make me wonder how anyone could possibly make an argument against universal health care. Our system DOESN'T WORK. 

PERIOD.

We went through this with my mom before we lost her. Fucking insurance dickwads wouldn't cover shit for the first few years of her treatment, (and only caved in the end because she was such a tough cookie and fought them RELENTLESSLY) and I can't help but feel like if she'd had the coverage and got better treatment earlier in the process, we might have been able to keep her a little longer.

FUCK insurance companies. No exceptions. If you're just a secratary at an insurance company, I still want you to drive a very small car into a very large telephone pole. DIE.


----------



## Deadfall (Apr 28, 2009)

Apex1rg7x said:


> Well similar to alot of other cases like this when people dont or cant pay their medical bills that just means health care and all that shit goes up so the people who do pay for health care get to pay more to make up for the ones who dont or cant pay. It is a bunch of shit though that the insurance company wants to stop paying. I mean what the fuck do we pay for insurance for? You pay for car insurance and you get in a wreck and you get penalized because they had to pay you. Isnt that kind've the point of insurance? I dont get it sometimes.
> 
> I realy hope Chi is gonna be ok though, this sucks hardcore.


 yeah man...same bastards that brought slaves to the united states are the same bastards that now rule our economy.Maybe I say this because Im poor white Irish trash but you cannot ignore the facts.OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!
AND yeah I dont get it for a minute.Should be illegal and has me seriously considering moving my wife and 2 kids elsewhere..
I saw that movie and it really chapped my ass.Just a couple of days ago incidentally as I Tivoed it.Say what you will of Michael Moore,,,,he's an opportunist to say the least and I dont like him.But he really did his job on that one.


----------



## WhitechapelCS (Apr 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Cases like this make me wonder how anyone could possibly make an argument against universal health care. Our system DOESN'T WORK.
> 
> PERIOD.
> 
> ...


 
=( =( 
Im sorry to hear that, man.

And Im pretty sure this is old news...didnt this happen like, 4 months ago?
Regardless the sooner he comes out the better, for his sake and for the sake of the band. I heard they were making a new album.


----------



## MF_Kitten (Apr 30, 2009)

some news from the deftones website:

"Hey all, check out this site chi's family put together and thank you all for your help and concern.

www.oneloveforchi.com

-deftones "

P.E.T.A. to help out One Love for Chi:

Through the years, Chi has given his unwavering support to many P.E.T.A programs. Now P.E.T.A. Is returning the favor by showing their support for Chi. Beginning now through May 29, P.E.T.A. will donate 20&#37; of all proceeds on the purchase of the Chi Cheng designed &#8220;Happy Families Not Happy Meals&#8221; t-shirt to the One Love for Chi Foundation. Click here for the complete details.

edit: more news:

Bamboozle Auction for Chi:

For the first time ever, THE BAMBOOZLE LEFT will be auctioning off one of the festival&#8217;s most coveted spots: an appearance on the main stage. All proceeds from the auction will be donated to the One Love for Chi foundation to aid in the ongoing medical care of Chi. The winning band will be awarded a 25 minute time slot on the Bamboozle Left Main Stage, Sunday April 5th from 2:00pm &#8211; 2:25pm at the Festival Grounds at Verizon Wireless
Amphitheater.

The auction begins today, Friday March 27th at 3pm PST and ends Wednesday, April 1st at 3pm PST. Click the link below to bid and support our friend and brother, Chi. 

the last news they&#180;ve released about chi was on the 5th of february:

Bamboozle Left
Confirmed: Deftones will be appearing at Bamboozle Left, April 5th at the Verizon Wireless Amphitheatre in Irvine, CA. Tickets are now on-sale HERE.

With the announcement of our appearance on Bamboozle, we felt like its time to address some things.

First, Chi.
Our fallen comrade has not made significant progress as of late, but continues to fight on from his accident. Doctors are working feverishly to return our brother to us, and we continue to hold out hope and faith that Chi returns to the life he has waiting for him and can join us on stage once again.

For everyone that knows Chi, knows that he never wanted down time. Chialways wanted to keep working and never slow down, which is why we feel confident in returning to the stage at Bamboozle in April. Chi would want it, and we want to make sure we're keeping his legacy alive.

Back in 1999, Chi had to leave the band for a brief moment and our closefriend Sergio Vega filled in to keep the train moving. 10 years later, Sergio is going to step in once again while Chi is down. Sergio is family to us, and had received Chi's blessing before, so without a doubt we know that if Chi could tell us now, he would give us his blessing again.

In the meantime, we continue work on our record, and as for Bamboozle, we felt like we needed to poke our heads up for a quick breath before we buckle down and get this record finished... So we'll see you all in Irvine.

-Deftones


----------



## playstopause (Apr 30, 2009)

^

Thanks!


----------



## Ishan (Apr 30, 2009)

Ha! That's still an OK news, I hope he'll get better with time. It's good to know they are moving forward as Chi would have wanted.


----------



## MTech (Apr 30, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Cases like this make me wonder how anyone could possibly make an argument against universal health care.


Get real, if we had universal healthcare Chi would of been unplugged months ago.
As for his condition I talked to Abe about 2 months ago and he said he's been moved to a facility that specializes in comas but he's on a shaky line which nothing too promising as of yet.


----------



## synrgy (Apr 30, 2009)

MTech said:


> Get real, if we had universal healthcare Chi would of been unplugged months ago.
> As for his condition I talked to Abe about 2 months ago and he said he's been moved to a facility that specializes in comas but he's on a shaky line which nothing too promising as of yet.


 
Well I don't know what the middle ground is, but you're certainly not addressing the problem by merely refuting universal care. If I pay an insurance company money, that money should go to my care. PERIOD. They should not have the legal option to say 'no thanks, we'd prefer to let you suffer and just keep your money.'


----------



## PnKnG (Apr 30, 2009)

MTech said:


> Get real, if we had universal healthcare Chi would of been unplugged months ago.
> As for his condition I talked to Abe about 2 months ago and he said he's been moved to a facility that specializes in comas but he's on a shaky line which nothing too promising as of yet.




you are an Idiot, sir. You sure believe everything the US insurance company's tell you about universal health care being bad don't you, don't you.
The machine wouldn't be turned of until either you are clinical dead (which means that they can not detect any more that you brain is working) or if it was sure that you wouldn't come out of your coma and it was requested by either your family or by some document that says that you don't want to be keeps alive by machines (stuff like you living will). There are peoples in country's with universal health care which are lining in comas for years. They won't just turn it of because you have been in coma for to long. They have nor right to do so and neither are they aloud to do so by law. A lot of paperwork is involved when they want to turn of the machines that keep you alive.


----------



## meisterjager (Apr 30, 2009)

That's a real downer. It'd be a really positive gesture if paypal could drop or reimburse those fees too, which at the moment stand at just over $1,350.


----------



## Triple-J (Jun 23, 2009)

Well it looks like "Eros" is posponed until Chi wakes so they've decided to record an all new album instead!

From their Myspace:

"Tuesday, June 23, 2009 




Update 
What&#8217;s up!

We want to take a minute and address all of you regarding Chi and our new record: 

First and foremost, we are all still praying and hoping for our brother&#8217;s and bandmate&#8217;s recovery. He continues to get hospital care, but often it feels as if we&#8217;re no closer to knowing what is ultimately going to happen to him as he continues to fight off infections as part of an ongoing battle with his condition. We trust all of you have been following his progress at One Love For Chi; we have as well. Whenever we have significant information regarding his condition, we will share it with all of you. In the meantime, we&#8217;re working on getting a benefit show together for Chi in Los Angeles this fall; details will follow very soon.

Let&#8217;s all continue to channel positive energy into the universe for Chi&#8217;s recovery. 

There has been a lot of speculation lately about what is going on with the record: _Eros_ for one, and Chi&#8217;s parts, and this new record that we are currently tracking.

The songs recorded for _Eros_ are very special to us as they are the latest with Chi (and we certainly hope not the last); they have history and significant meaning to us. However, as we neared completion on _Eros_, we realized that this record doesn&#8217;t best encompass and represent who we are currently as people and as musicians. And although those songs will see the light of day at some point, we collectively made the decision that we needed to take a new approach, and with Chi&#8217;s condition heavy on our minds while doing so. We needed to return to the studio to do what we felt was right artistically. Our inspiration and unity as a band is stronger than it has ever been before and we needed to channel that energy into our music, and deliver to our fans what you rightly deserve: the best Deftones record that we can make.

The decision to hold off on releasing _Eros_ has no connection with Chi&#8217;s condition or anything associated. This was, and is, purely a creative decision by the band to write, record, and deliver an amazing product. As a result we feel like this is the best record we&#8217;ve ever written. And although Chi is not playing bass with us, his presence is dramatically felt in our hearts and on our minds everyday when we step into that studio, and you will feel it in the music.

We have some dates coming up this summer as you know, and the best thing that we can do now is to try to return this situation to the closest thing to normalcy as possible. The stage is our home, and you are our family.

Please remember, only Deftones speak for Deftones, so we will continue to periodically release official statements.

More to come soon."

This is very interesting but due to what's happened to the band recently I'm expecting either a totally sad introspective record or a 100% all out aggressive asssault but we shall have to wait and see........


----------



## romper_stomper (Jun 23, 2009)

I have alot of respect for that....


----------



## MTech (Jun 23, 2009)

synrgy said:


> Well I don't know what the middle ground is, but you're certainly not addressing the problem by merely refuting universal care. If I pay an insurance company money, that money should go to my care. PERIOD. They should not have the legal option to say 'no thanks, we'd prefer to let you suffer and just keep your money.'




If you're paying them directly than you do get the care..just like in Canada.. If you're in Canada and have something happen you're on a list and shit out of luck.. if you're past a certain age you're shit out of luck..got cancer? also shit out of luck cause they don't cover all the medicines. Now if it gets to a matter of life and death they rush you to the top of the list but by than it can be and often is too late. However everybody is still able to buy health care up there just like in the US and in that case you aren't waiting. They're trying to pass legislation now that will get rid of the list but than it's looking at taking the taxes up a considerable amount. I dunno about you but I'm not fond of paying 6% and I sure as hell don't want to be paying 28% especially when I go to buy a car or a house. We don't have the insane taxes they do up there so it's either we pay for our own coverage or get it through an employer, or we all spend even more money by having taxes raised on everything to make up for it...plus doctors salaries being capped and thus you receive subpar treatment compared to what we are able to provide with the worlds best doctors and technology now.


----------



## synrgy (Jun 23, 2009)

So basically, you're telling me that my life experiences have not happened. They have. I know what I experienced, and no feeble argument on your part can change that. Thanks for trying though, I guess.

Again, our system doesn't work. I've experienced this first hand, and second hand through multiple family members and friends. They've ALL been fucked, repeatedly without lube. You telling me that it's worse somewhere else doesn't make our situation any better. We shouldn't be judging ourselves based on the shortcomings of others.


----------



## canuck brian (Jun 24, 2009)

MTech said:


> If you're paying them directly than you do get the care..just like in Canada.. If you're in Canada and have something happen you're on a list and shit out of luck.. if you're past a certain age you're shit out of luck..got cancer? also shit out of luck cause they don't cover all the medicines. Now if it gets to a matter of life and death they rush you to the top of the list but by than it can be and often is too late. However everybody is still able to buy health care up there just like in the US and in that case you aren't waiting. They're trying to pass legislation now that will get rid of the list but than it's looking at taking the taxes up a considerable amount. I dunno about you but I'm not fond of paying 6% and I sure as hell don't want to be paying 28% especially when I go to buy a car or a house. We don't have the insane taxes they do up there so it's either we pay for our own coverage or get it through an employer, or we all spend even more money by having taxes raised on everything to make up for it...plus doctors salaries being capped and thus you receive subpar treatment compared to what we are able to provide with the worlds best doctors and technology now.



Here were my following wait times recently, followed by their costs. This is for knee and ankle issues.

Knee surgery - 3 months - free
Ankle Surgery - 4 months - free
MRI/CT scan - 6 months - free
3 days in Hospital - free

Here were my wife's wait times and costs following having 14 of her teeth smashed to pieces and her jaw broken by a line drive baseball.

Emergency Dental - 30 minutes - free
Jaw surgery - 2 hours - free
4 months of Oxycontin - free
At least 2 dozen appointments with specialists, dental surgeons and plastic surgeons over the course of a year - free

I can put another whole section of MRI's, CTs, xrays, specialists over the course of the last 15 months where I haven't paid a cent in regards to a severe nerve damage issue. I'd be financially ruined and fighting non-stop with a private insurer if I didn't have universal health care. 

My work's drug plan covers all my other expenses concerning drugs and whatnot. People that do not have this can opt for a drug plan from a private insurer, which is cheaper than having full life insurance in the States. Our private insurer (costs about 10 bucks a month) covered the $40,000 straight up to rebuild her teeth into a movie star smile.

So I paid a grand total of 200 bucks over the course of a year to obtain ....probably some ridiculous sum of money worth of medicare. 

Oh - the time I argued with insurers or had to sign any paperwork, wait for approvals and other paperwork bullshit? 0:00. 

Chi would be covered had he been Canadian, as would Chuck Schuldiner for his surgeries. Universal health care works. It isn't perfect, but it works. I'll happily pay those taxes.

BACK TO THE CHI thing.

So if Chi's family can't pay the actual bills, what happens here? Does the family just take him home and stick him in bed until he might wake up? That sounds rather insane.


----------



## Rick (Jun 24, 2009)

Damn. I wish we had that.


----------



## playstopause (Jun 24, 2009)

Wow, that's a big move (and a nice one) by the band. Gotta respect that.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 24, 2009)

I'm glad to see they've surpassed their donation target. Hope he recovers soon.


----------



## leonardo7 (Jun 24, 2009)

We just performed at a OneLoveForChi Chi Cheng benefit show with 3 other bands including WILL HAVEN last week. Jeff from Will Haven told me they had just visited Chi a few hours earlier. He is at a special care facility in Marin County (20 mins north of San Francisco and 40 mins south of me) and while he is opening his eyes and looking around, he is unable to speak and is having a tremendously difficult time fighting off these infections of the lungs etc. Basically his insurance cut him off after one month. I am honored to have performed at a show for free to raise money for his care.


----------



## Koshchei (Jun 24, 2009)

MTech said:


> If you're paying them directly than you do get the care..just like in Canada.. If you're in Canada and have something happen you're on a list and shit out of luck.. if you're past a certain age you're shit out of luck..got cancer? also shit out of luck cause they don't cover all the medicines. Now if it gets to a matter of life and death they rush you to the top of the list but by than it can be and often is too late. However everybody is still able to buy health care up there just like in the US and in that case you aren't waiting. They're trying to pass legislation now that will get rid of the list but than it's looking at taking the taxes up a considerable amount. I dunno about you but I'm not fond of paying 6% and I sure as hell don't want to be paying 28% especially when I go to buy a car or a house. We don't have the insane taxes they do up there so it's either we pay for our own coverage or get it through an employer, or we all spend even more money by having taxes raised on everything to make up for it...plus doctors salaries being capped and thus you receive subpar treatment compared to what we are able to provide with the worlds best doctors and technology now.



This has not been my experience at all - care has always been top notch and prompt in emergency situations. In non-emergencies, the longest I've waited has been 2 hours before I've been treated by a doctor. Cost: Nothing.

Also, the whole capped-salary = subpar treatment argument is bullshit. You may not believe this, but there are, right now, well-trained and civilized doctors outside your country, who actually care about what they do, and go out of their way to be a force of good in the world, regardless of the amount they're paid or the personal costs involved.

Did you know that despite the 50 year embargo and constant supply shortage, even Cuba has a more comprehensive and progressive healthcare system than the US? here are some stats:

Infant Mortality:

Cuba: 6.1 per 1000
US: 6.8 per 1000

Life Expectency:

Cuba: 77.2
US: 77.4

HIV Prevalence:

Cuba: 0.1% 
US: 0.5%

Doctoratient Ratio

Cuba: 1:170
US: 1:690

The US had to lower embargoes so that they could get access to Cuba's Meningitis B vaccine, which they hadn't been able to develop on their own.

All that said though, I hope Chi Cheng is able to recover before he's wiped out financially.


----------



## sevenstringj (Jun 24, 2009)

Koshchei said:


> This has not been my experience at all - care has always been top notch and prompt in emergency situations. In non-emergencies, the longest I've waited has been 2 hours before I've been treated by a doctor. Cost: Nothing.
> 
> Also, the whole capped-salary = subpar treatment argument is bullshit. You may not believe this, but there are, right now, well-trained and civilized people outside your country, who actually care about what they do, and go out of their way to be a force of good in the world, regardless of the amount they're paid or the personal costs involved.
> 
> ...



There are lies, damn lies, ...and statistics.  Personally, I think we should have either universal health CARE--not "universal health coverage," which is just politicians maneuvering on behalf of the insurance industry--or completely privatized insurance and care. Anything in between only serves to fatten lawyers' pockets.


----------



## MTech (Jun 24, 2009)

Nothing you posted was major like cancer etc... It's routine stuff which I even said is covered, but you're leaving out the fact it's not really "free" the taxes are ridiculous to pay for it. If they do it in the US there's still millions of people who won't even qualify for coverage and it's going to cost trillions of dollars which we don't have since Obama has Quadrupled the Deficit and than some.


Here's the real deal on Chi Ling Dai Cheng since nobody seems to of posted.

"well, the last month has been a real test of faith and strength for everyone. dai has been in the hospital for the whole time with the exception of the 12 hours he was released, only to have him back in icu. im happy to say he is pretty much stable now, but the trade off is the medication he is on to stop the episodes is keeping him in what i can only call a super coma. very out of it and sleeping most of the time. do you want to hear the real kicker-while he was having these episodes, we were trying to get him into stanford or sfo so we can get a real team of neurologists to take an interest in not just keeping him stable but waking him up. however, now that the episodes have stopped, he is considered stable and no longer able to be admitted. for the last few weeks i have been racking my brain trying to figure out the next best thing that we need to do for dai. what is the right road that we are supposed to do that will help him. yesterday while i was driving up here, i felt like it hit me. he needs to have his bone flap put back in. the dr.s here said that he needs to be infection free for 6 weeks. the last time he had one was about 5 weeks ago, the first time he was admitted to the hospital. i really think it would be so important to dai to be whole again.
that is where i am at now. i am waiting for his insurance to call me back so i can start my one woman army to get them to authorize it and am going to talk to the hospitalist tomorrow to connect with them about how dai is stable enough to be transferred to the hospital where the original surgery was. the other thing we are dealing with is where is the right place for dai to go from the hospital. almost every place we have tried will not even consider taking him because of his fragile condition. getting his bone flap put back in will open up many more possibilities. i still feel, with my whole heart, that the oxygen chamber that we got him (thanks to all of you angels that donated and made it possible) is going to help him. unfortunately, we cannot find a place that will allow that to be put in the facility. however, if he has his bone flap put back in, we can bring him to the chamber. right now, without his bone flap, trying to drive him anywhere, is too much of a risk. all it would take is one trauma to the head, and i dont even want to think about it.
the last few weeks dai has hardly opened his eyes, mostly due to the medication, partly due to being exhausted from being sick. yesterday when i got in to see him, i wasnt going to let him just sleep. i sat him up and every time he tried to drift off, i woke him up again. after awhile, and some intense therapy, he was awake and listening. i was just talking to him about what he needs to do and that he needs to start trying to move his body and pull himself up like he was doing before. his eyes were starting to drift off again and i when i mentioned his sons name, his eyes shot open and he seemed like was just he was thinking about every great thing about his kid that he loved. it made me cry a little, he has so much waiting for him.
im sorry its been so long since we have blogged. its been day by day, emotionally, physically, spiritually, everything. but yesterday i realized that dai is holding on because he wants to. he wants to come back to us. he needs our help, he needs a good doctor that want to help him find his way. so thats what we will find for him.
as always, thank you to everyone that continues to send dai love, prayers, and keep faith in him. i will keep you updated. i can feel that things are starting to turn around and i cant wait. i am ready for it."


----------



## BrainArt (Jun 25, 2009)

leonardo7 said:


> We just performed at a OneLoveForChi Chi Cheng benefit show with 3 other bands including WILL HAVEN last week. Jeff from Will Haven told me they had just visited Chi a few hours earlier. He is at a special care facility in Marin County (20 mins north of San Francisco and 40 mins south of me) and while he is opening his eyes and looking around, he is unable to speak and is having a tremendously difficult time fighting off these infections of the lungs etc. Basically his insurance cut him off after one month. I am honored to have performed at a show for free to raise money for his care.



I was at that show. Which band are you in?

EDIT: Nevermind, I checked your profile and saw your user pic said Simoom, which answered my question. In mine and my cousins opinion you guys took the show for us, when he and I left we immediately put your cd in and listened to it for a couple hours and it's become sort of an addiction man.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 14, 2009)

Update from "One Love For Chi" OFFICIAL Chi Cheng Fundraiser, Deftones (I put the most relevant paragraph in bold text):



> December 9 2009
> 
> This holiday season finds our family counting the many blessings that have come to us since November 08. There have been so many unexpected gestures of kindness and love from wonderful friends and extended family, many that were previously unknown to us. We asked the day of Chis accident that people send prayers, not flowers. We have been kept in prayer that has seen us through every crisis for the last year.
> 
> ...


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 14, 2009)

Wow, it says that the accident happened in November of '08. He is in coma for more than 1 year now. So sad... 

I hope he fully awakes someday and get back playing awesome shows. Fortunately I was able to see him in concert in 2007 and it was one of the most intense experiences ever. It's so sad to see the Deftones without him on stage... Hey Chi, hope you get better bro!


----------



## vampiregenocide (Dec 14, 2009)

Hope Chi gets better, hopefully this Doctor can wake him up.


----------



## Winspear (Dec 14, 2009)

He is awake guys Not sure what mental state he is in but he has been home and awake for a while


----------



## lucasreis (Dec 14, 2009)

EtherealEntity said:


> He is awake guys Not sure what mental state he is in but he has been home and awake for a while



Awesome news man!!


----------



## canuck brian (Dec 14, 2009)

That's weird - did he wake up in the past 4 days? That article is dated December the 9th....


----------



## cyberwaste6996 (Dec 14, 2009)

I believe he went home in September.


----------



## synrgy (Dec 14, 2009)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> I believe he went home in September.



That would directly conflict with the report from his mother that I quoted a few posts ago... Doesn't anybody here read?


----------



## Necky379 (Dec 14, 2009)

actually im pretty confused about the whole current situation too


----------



## Scar Symmetry (Dec 14, 2009)

cyberwaste6996 said:


> I believe he went home in September.



You believe wrong, boy!


----------



## Luuk (Jun 8, 2010)

> At *Deftones* bassist *Chi Cheng*'s routine checkup on May 19, 2010, it was apparent to *Dr. Joseph Nguyen*, who has followed his progress for the past eight months, that there was marked improvement. He wrote in his progress notes that *Cheng* was "_showing signs of improved neuro function and improved alertness at this time. Increased response to verbal stimuli. Directed movement, with purpose, seen and observed._" Amazing report for *Cheng*, who was involved in a car accident November 3, 2008 and spent much of the last 18 months in a semi-conscious state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


From UG


----------



## playstopause (Jun 9, 2010)

^

That's great news! Thanks for posting.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jun 9, 2010)

Luuk, thanks for sharing the news with us.


----------



## Mr Violence (Jun 9, 2010)

This is wonderful news. A very worthy half a year old thread bump.


----------



## synrgy (Feb 4, 2011)

Bump for a brief video/documentary about Chi, the accident and related info that I've just been exposed to:





Still holding out hope that this all takes a drastic turn for the better sooner rather than later.


----------

